
Rebooting YouTube - yarapavan
http://www.fastcompany.com/3033534/rebooting-youtube
======
beloch
Two things I'd like to see from youtube:

1\. Frame-rate awareness. Displays that can operate at different native
refresh rates matching sources such as film and video are becoming more
common. Providing support enabling displays to use the appropriate refresh
rate has the potential to eliminate stuttering (that some people are very
sensitive to) in properly authored content.

2\. Reign in the annotations! Youtube's annotation system is being
horrifically abused and is directly responsible for the "spammy" feel many
clips have. Turning off annotations in your youtube settings is one of the
single most impactful ways of improving your experience. This is unfortunate,
since small, non-intrusive, tasteful annotations can enhance the experience
for users. Just as ad providers are struggling against ad-blocking software
because they didn't exercise taste and restraint in the past, so too are
annotations in danger of being turned off and ignored by most.

~~~
TD-Linux
I don't know of any video player outside of XBMC that is capable of (1). And
it involves a nasty OS call to make a mode switch, which causes flickering on
most machines. Variable sync rate, such as that on eDP, has yet to see a
viable userspace API when not fullscreen.

I think presentation timestamps in the compositor will help a lot, at least to
achieve perfect 3:2 pulldown for 24 fps content, and will help avoid jitter.
I'm quite sensitive to the effect myself and run my "TV" monitor at 72Hz, and
still have problems relating to timing jitter.

~~~
beloch
PowerDVD is also capable of setting refresh rates, although older versions
consistently choose the wrong refresh rate for 24fps content for some strange
reason.

My HTPC runs windows (necessary for Bluray support). I've hotkeyed a group of
nircmd scripts that allow me to rapidly change frame rate on the fly, and
programs like zoom player and vlc adapt very smoothly and give hiccup free
playback. It would be nice if these programs could change framerate
themselves. Very little work would be required to add this capability, but
frame rate aware software is stuck in a primitive state for no reason that I
can discern.

------
beagle3
Susan Wojcicki[0] is the sister of Anne Wojcicki[1], founder of 23andme and
Sergey Brin's ex-wife. I applaud the author for not weaving it into the
narrative. But I'm also surprised there isn't even a mention of it.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Wojcicki](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Wojcicki)
[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Wojcicki](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Wojcicki)

~~~
mqsiuser
We want to see successful, hard working, tough woman that just made it. Damit,
you spoiled it. We are still searching for the single one instance that
defeats the claim that woman don't fly.

I am happy that her kids can explain to her the consumer aspects. Google will
have enough savy engineers to cover the technical aspects.

Forget about the 3 founders (Chad Hurley, Steve Chen and Jawed Karim): She is
kicking it now.

